# Chopin Nocturne in B Major, Op. 62, No. 1



## pianomusic1976 (Sep 15, 2016)

Any good recordings? It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I can give you a quick reply to this because it's my favourite nocturne. There are two which are really special for me. One is by Dino Ciani in a set called "A Triibute". And the other is a live recording of it by Claudio Arrau on Ermitage/Aura. The recordings are easily available I think, though maybe not as easily as others. However they are by far and away the most inspired performances of this great music I know.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yes, Arrau is very delicate on the Nocturnes. Lovely touch.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rubinstein, Arrau, Ashkenazy just for starters


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Arrau for me, but I appreciate he's not to everyone's tastes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let's not forget; Barenboim.


----------

